# First Q7 in the UK!



## pi (Nov 19, 2005)

I had the opportunity to have a good look round a Q7 today at the first UK preview of the car!
I have been following the Q7 closely over the past year and couldn't believe it when my dealer invited me to the first UK preview!
I spent about an hour in it so I welcome any questions as there is too much to say and I'm no journalist.
I have Audi UK's memo to dealers about model rollout and spec and I also have the UK pricelist with all options.
Overall very very impressed. It is acually scary from the front, very menacing and from the front it looks enormous! Sure to clear a motorway in seconds.
No photos as they were nervous about the press getting them and i am sworn to secrecy about the delaer location, something to do with every other dealer in the UK being annoyed that a relatively small dealership got it first


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: First Q7 in the UK! (pi)*

very exciting. size-wise, did it feel close to the cayenne and toureg...or was it significantly larger? i know it's only supposed to be 6 inches longer, but the thing looks mammoth in photos.


----------



## gIzzE (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: First Q7 in the UK! (rheudabaga)*

Did you see it with the S-Line styling?
I would be very interested in the 3.0Tdi S-Line (after a remap







), but not seen a single pic yet.


----------



## pi (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: First Q7 in the UK! (rheudabaga)*

It feels and looks bigger that the Cayenne and touraeg. I drove both back to back a few weeks ago and the q7 has them both well beaten for interior, size and style. In fairness the Q7 is trying to be different in that it is a 7 seater but interestingly there is a no cost option to have it without the third row of seats....
One point I would make is that the middle seat on the second row is usless and acually sore to sit in! You can see from the photos that it isn't really a seat at all. I would call it a 6 seater, not 7.
It looks alot bigger from the front, the touraeg does look good, imo, but the q7 definetley looks better and much meaner. The cayenne would look quite silly beside a q7.

In answer to the other question it was an SE 3.0 TDI which had cool two tone 20 inch wheels like the one the testing car has in the photos. The SE is getting the TWO tone body work like the frankfurt photos but the sline will be all body coloured. S line is to get 20 ich 5-arms like the RS6's only 20inch.
The AUDI UK memo has photos but not of the sline styling, just SE.
I would be keen on a 4.2 Sline as well particularly after seeing the spec!


----------



## audi_danny (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: First Q7 in the UK! (pi)*

i work in a UK dealer just out of intrest which dealership was this car at?


----------



## pi (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: First Q7 in the UK! (audi_danny)*

Sorry I am absolutely sworn to secrecy. It was a small dealership that apparently wouldn't be the obvious choice for the first UK preview of the car. My invite was marked 'Private & Confidential' so I really can't say, sorry. Ask me annother one


----------

